# Olmsted Township Fishing - Gun Laws



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

I just bought a home in Olmsted Township right off Stearns Rd. I had a few questions for anyone who is familiar with the area. 

1. Is there any good lakes, reservoirs, or development that hold good fish? 

2. Does anyone know the hunting regulations? I have 1 1/2 acres and a very small amount of woods. The owner said that there were a lot of deer, but wasn't a hunter and wasn't sure of the regulations. 

3. Am I able to discharge a firearm or shoot my bow? I was always under the assumption that as long as you are in the township you are okay. 

I have tried to locate the information online but couldn't find anything. 

Thanks, 

Andy


----------



## Dryfly (Jul 10, 2010)

You can legally hunt in Olmsted Township. As far as fishing in the developments, most are posted with no trespassing signs......especially the one in my development that I fish. lol


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

The house I have is right in front of a development and I was already scoping out the ponds. Any idea what lake is by 32055 cook rd North Ridgeville. I was on google earth and it looks like a good sized lake that has a boat ramp. Do you know if you need at least 5 acres to be able to hunt? I was really hoping to live a little further out in the country but we got a deal on the place from an older couple at our church.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

That lake is called cook or Bronson lake locally. Leased by a water ski club. I think they enforce no trespassing pretty seriously. The ponds in my development are all posted as well


----------



## CudaJohn (Aug 26, 2014)

Woodgate has several ponds but they are all posted no fishing. Westfield is the same. Not sure about Villages.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

They just put a bunch of quality fish in at the Lagoon Picnic area. Be sure to rig accordingly as that place is snag city but still a nice hike and plenty of bass and pan fish to be caught.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

yes, the lake on cook is private, and I've seen water skiers on it, I was going to go down there once from Victory Park but was warned not to trespass, they call the cops


----------



## Jkassouf02 (Dec 27, 2021)

AFadenholz said:


> I just bought a home in Olmsted Township right off Stearns Rd. I had a few questions for anyone who is familiar with the area.
> 
> 1. Is there any good lakes, reservoirs, or development that hold good fish?
> 
> ...





AFadenholz said:


> I just bought a home in Olmsted Township right off Stearns Rd. I had a few questions for anyone who is familiar with the area.
> 
> 1. Is there any good lakes, reservoirs, or development that hold good fish?
> 
> ...


Hey, did you ever find out if your able to hunt your 1.5 acres? I live in the township too and am curious. Thanks!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

This thread is from 2016 , I imagine some laws have changed since then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Jkassouf02 said:


> Hey, did you ever find out if your able to hunt your 1.5 acres? I live in the township too and am curious. Thanks!


So I had permission to hunt behind Halls Meats, which was right up the road. I did sell that house - I had been using it as a rental for the last three years. I contacted the Olmsted Township Police and asked if it was legal to hunt with a gun behind Halls and they said it was fine. We did some goose hunting and coyote hunting but the housing development over there has some PETA Residents that would always yell at us. They even called Halls and luckily the owner of halls and I were on the same page about our gun rights. Because of that stupid Sewer project Halls was closed after 100 years in business and sold the plot of land back there. I still have another spot on about 7 acres that I hunt in OT but they are a little more conservative and I only bow hunt. I actually just shot a 9 point there over the weekend. I never looked at the regulations on how much "land" you need to be allowed to hunt but it might be worth putting a call into the police or game warden.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used Halls meats for a good 40 years or so. It's a shame they had to close due to the project. Use to take some of my Deer to Miller's Taxidermy in Avon(The owners retired several years ago) and they use to take the deer to Halls directly as well to get processed. Halls did a nice job. They processed all of my deer for many years. Use to live in Olmsted Falls for about 8 years back then we were able to hunt certain areas along with places in North Ridgeville. There were also a lot less housing developments then. Columbia Station is a lot different today they it was 20 years ago as well and much different then it use to be in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Jkassouf02 (Dec 27, 2021)

AFadenholz said:


> So I had permission to hunt behind Halls Meats, which was right up the road. I did sell that house - I had been using it as a rental for the last three years. I contacted the Olmsted Township Police and asked if it was legal to hunt with a gun behind Halls and they said it was fine. We did some goose hunting and coyote hunting but the housing development over there has some PETA Residents that would always yell at us. They even called Halls and luckily the owner of halls and I were on the same page about our gun rights. Because of that stupid Sewer project Halls was closed after 100 years in business and sold the plot of land back there. I still have another spot on about 7 acres that I hunt in OT but they are a little more conservative and I only bow hunt. I actually just shot a 9 point there over the weekend. I never looked at the regulations on how much "land" you need to be allowed to hunt but it might be worth putting a call into the police or game warden.


 Cool, congrats on your buck too! I’ll have to start asking around for some permission, I’ve never tried it.


----------

